# Check this jig out



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

automatic flute spacing jig:
http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=5146

Does anyone have one of these?
Have you seen it in person?
Comments?

Ed


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Hmm....interesting...


----------



## steveo (Sep 10, 2004)

Sure can't figure out from the enlarged photo how it works. I made my own, it used to be mighty fine till the baltic warped over the winter. Should have hidden it under the couch instead of leaving it in the cold garage workshop.
Steveo


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

I was watching a '98 episode of This Old House today and Tom Silver was routing flutes and had made a jig to keep them equi spaced.
He had fitted a plywood base to the router and had accurately drilled holes for dowel pins at the spacing required.
2 holes for each spacing.
He had a short length of timber to use as a fence which had 2 holes to match the holes in the base.
Once the position of the first flute had been set he routed it then moved the fence to the next pair of holes and so on until the column was finished.
He needed 6 flutes so router 3 with the fence on one side of the column and the other 3 with the fence on the other side.
With stops clamped to the column as end stops he routed perfect flutes on each column.


----------



## Mike Noble (Apr 23, 2005)

Has anyone tried this system? To space router grooves, dadoes equidistantly with a router table. 

Place identical spacers eg. 10 mm strips, between the router table fence and the router. Make one groove. Remove one 10 mm strip and repeat the grooving.

This should give grooves/ dadoes all spaced at 10 mm

Michael Noble.


----------

